# أســــــــــــــــس الصيانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة



## شفق الصباح (21 فبراير 2009)

هذه المقالة هي استكمال لموضوع البنية التحتية للصيانة و تتناول موضوع التكوين للفنيين 


تدريب فنيي الصيانة 

تدريب فنيي الصيانة على أنشطة ومهارات الصيانة هو من الأمور التي تؤدي إلى تحسين أداء الصيانة وتقليل وقت الصيانة والإصلاح. تهتم الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة برفع كفاءة فنيي الصيانة ولذلك فإنها تهتم بالتدريب المتخصص لفنيي الصيانة بحيث يكون لديهم الإمكانيات التي تؤهلهم من تشخيص الأعطال واقتراح أسلوب تطوير أعمال الصيانة وتطوير المعدات. الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تهدف إلى قيام فني الصيانة بدور أكبر من مجرد التغلب على المشاكل البسيطة لذلك فإن التدريب المتقدم هو أمر أساسي لتطوير مهارات الصيانة وتحقيق أهداف الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة. من مواضيع التدريب الأساسية

أ- كيفية قراءة الرسومات التجميعية والتصنيعية وأي رسومات أخرى - حسب طبيعة العمل- مثل رسومات خطوط المواسير أو كابلات الكهرباء أو التحكم أو الدوائر الهيدروليكية

ب- كيفية قراءة كتيب التشغيل والصيانة وخاصة جداول الصيانة الدورية وجداول تشخيص الأعطال وجداول مواصفات المعدة وجداول قطع الغيار وكذلك شرح طرق الفك والتركيب

ت- الشرح التفصيلي لمكونات الماكينات الرئيسية وأنواعها وطريقة توصيفها واستخداماتها وطرق صياناتها مثل المسامير والصواميل والقارنات والسيور والتروس والرولمان بلي و الأنظمة الهيدروليكية

ث- التدريب العملي على أعمال الصيانة المختلفة من تنظيف وفحص وعمرات وإصلاح مع اعتبار طرق الصيانة القياسية

ج- التدريب المتقدم في التزييت والتشحيم وأسلوب تخزين الزيوت والشحوم

ح- وسائل تشخيص الأعطال

خ- القدرة على تحليل بيانات المعدات

د- أنواع سياسات الصيانة ومميزات وعيوب كل منها 

ذ- قياس الاهتزازات وتحليل قراءاتها

ر- كيفية تحديد برامج الصيانة الوقائية

ز- كيفية قراءة الجداول الزمنية لأعمال الصيانة وكيفية إعدادها

س- أهمية تسجيل بيانات الصيانة وطرق تسجيلها. وكذلك كتابة تقارير الصيانة

ش- تشغيل المعدات ومتابعتها أثناء التشغيل. هذا التدريب يجعل فني الصيانة قادرا على تفهم مشاكل المشغل وتأثير توقف المعدات

ص- أي دورات متخصصة أخرى حسب طبيعة العمل مثل اللحام، أجهزة التحكم، الدوائر الإلكترونية، التدريب على استخدام الحاسوب، التدريب على استخدام أنظمة المعلومات للبحث عن بيانات قطع الغيار أو إدخال بيانات الصيانة

تدريب المشغلين

الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تُضيف نوعاً آخر من التدريب وهو تدريب المشغلين على مهارات الصيانة الأساسية. هذا التدريب هو أحد متطلبات تطبيق الصيانة الذاتية التي ناقشناها من قبل. لذلك فإنه يتم تدريب المشغلين على

أ- مهارات تربيط المسامير والصواميل وعمليات التزييت والتشحيم وأسلوب نظافة المعدات

ب- شرح المكونات الأساسية للمعدات من قارنات ورولمان بلي وسيور وتروس وموانع تسريب وأنظمة هيدروليكية 

ت- كيفية اكتشاف الأعطال وكيفية فحص المعدة والأشياء التي يجب الانتباه لها لمعرفة ما إذا كان هناك أمر غير طبيعي في المعدة

ث- القدرة على تحليل مشاكل المعدات باستخدام وسائل التحليل المختلفة مثل هيكل السمكة وتحليل الظاهرة والأسباب المادية وتحليل بيانات التشغيل والصيانة

ج- أي دورات متخصصة أخرى حسب طبيعة العمل 

التدريب الداخلي والخارجي

من المفيد أن يتم جزء من التدريب عن طريق مهندسي وفنيي الشركة لأن هذا يجعل المدرب يُتقن ما يُطلب منه تدريسه ويُقوِّي العلاقات بين الأفراد ويُشجع تبادل الأفكار والتعاون. بالإضافة لذلك فإن التدريب الخارجي أحياناً يبتعد عن متطلبات العمل. لذلك فقد يقوم مهندس الصيانة ببعض الدورات التدريبية وقد يقوم بعض فنيي الصيانة بتدريب المُشغلين وقد يقوم بعض المشغلين بتدريب فنيي الصيانة. التدريب الداخلي قد يفشل إذا لم يأخذ الاهتمام الكافي والإعداد الكافي. على الجانب الآخر فإن التدريب الخارجي له أهميته في المواضيع المتخصصة وللحصول على أفكار من خارج المؤسسة والإطلاع على ما هو جديد

جوددة وتأثير التدريب 

لا يخفى على القارئ أن الدورات التدريبية قد لا تؤتي ثمارها في كثير من الأحيان نتيجة لضعف المُدرب أو عدم قدرته على الشرح أو نتيجة لأن المادة التدريبية غير مناسبة للمتدربين أو نتيجة لعدم اهتمام المتدرب أو ضعف مستواها أو نتيجة جمود نظام العمل. لذلك فإنه من الضروري أن يتم قياس تأثير التدريب بمتابعة أداء المتدربين قبل وبعد التدريب وعلى المدى البعيد. هذا القياس يجب ألا يكون عملية بيروقراطية لمجرد استكمال الأوراق وإنما يعتمد على الملاحظة الشخصية ورأي المتدرب ورأي المشرف على المتدرب وكذلك رأي المتدرب ورأي المُدرب. ولا بد من تشجيع المتدربين على تطبيق ما اكتسبوه من مهارات ومعلومات جديدة وخَلق جو العمل المناسب لذلك

تدريب المهندسين والمديرين

أما بالنسبة لمهندسي ومديري الصيانة والتشغيل فلابد من تدريبهم كذلك بما يتناسب مع مسئولياتهم وبما يؤهلهم من القيام ببعض الدورات التدريبية للفنيين. مواضيع التدريب تتقارب مع المواضيع السابق ذكرها للفنيين ولكن المحتوى يكون على مستوً علمي أعلى ويضاف إلى ذلك التدريب على المهارات الإدارية والإشرافية وأسلوب تطوير وتحليل العمل وكيفية تصميم العمل وزيادة كفاءة العاملين وتحفيزهم

التدريب على مبادئ الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

رجاء ملاحظة أنه قبل البدء في تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة فإنه يتم تدريب كل المتعاملين مع المعدات من فنيين ومشرفين ومهندسين ومديرين على مبادئ الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة وأهميتها وكيفية تطبيقها. هذا التدريب يُعتبر من خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة
**منقول**


----------



## KHIAMY (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا الكلام الجميل 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## donga (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووو
رررررررررر
رررر
رر


----------



## ابوشوق77 (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررعلى المعلومات


----------



## محمد زرقة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووو
رررررررررر
رررر
رر*​


----------



## ENGINEER.NK (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا
معلومات جميلة جدا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الاسيوط (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المقالة لاكن مختصرة جدا


----------



## يوسف التونسي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي 
أنا أحتاج بعض الوثائق جول صيانة الطائرة و خاصة صيانة العجلات
و شكرا


----------



## islam salama ali (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا على هذة المعلومات ونرجو المزيد


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## ashrafsea (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتم


----------



## ashrafsea (10 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى على المعلومات القديره يابشمهندس


----------



## moneebhamid (13 أبريل 2010)

mashkoor


----------



## crazy1988 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (24 أبريل 2010)

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ... :7:


----------



## eng.zahid (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور مقالة راائعة ومفيدة


----------



## ahmed alatiar (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد ان اعرف كيفية عمل جدول الصيانة الدورية لمنظومة تحتوي علي 7 وحدات توليد بحيث تحتاج منها 4 وحدات تعمل معا لازالة الحمل الكامل وبدون ان تدخل اكثر من 2 وحدة العمرة في وقت واحد


----------



## aboali999 (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------

